# What do you think about this Liszt's B minor Sonata?



## Malcom

Dear, friends, I'm a new member of this site. Hello to everybody. Please, would you give me your impressions of this B minor Sonata? The pianist is a good friend, and I think that he made a good work with Liszt. Thnank's a lot!!


----------



## Ukko

Well, I don't do critiques of members' playing (I antagonize them enough already), and I will extend that policy to cover your friend. I'll just suggest that the Liszt B minor is _extremely_ difficult to get right (meaning an interpretation that 'works'). This difficulty is on top of getting enough of the notes right to avoid the unkindness of strangers.

I didn't watch/listen to the Youtube presentation, so nothing here should be construed as relevant.


----------



## Malcom

Thank's for your words Hilltroll72.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I don't like this particular piece by Liszt, but you friend did a solid job.


----------



## Malcom

Thank's ScipioAfricanus. I think like you.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

If your friend can play Liszt's Annes de Pelerinage (a piece I like) I would definitely give up a more insightful opinion.


----------

